# Subversion Server



## mgraf (17. März 2011)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einem guten Subversion Server?

Ich wollte mir heute wieder (nach längerer Zeit) wieder einen SVN Server für WINDOWS installieren.
Aber anscheinend gibt es von CollabNet, nur noch diesen Edge - in diesem ist der Apache inkludiert, aber den hab ich schon installiert. Gibt es kein Paket mehr ohne - oder hat hier noch jemand eine - halbwegs - aktuelle Version des Servers rumliegen.

Es gab, glaub ich von CollabNet eine Version wo man entscheiden konnte - mit Apache installieren, oder ohne. Die hätte ich ganz gerne...

Oder es kennt jemand eine gute Alternative
- aufruf über Apache (mit LDAP Schutz)
ist Pflicht

lg & Danke
michi


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. März 2011)

Hi Michi,

vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter?  Das sieht sehr nach einem einzelnen Subversion-Server aus, der ueber den Apache angesteuert wird.

http://willperone.net/Code/svnserver.php

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

